
The biggest secret to designing ultra-low-power systems? - girishmhatre500
https://eengenious.com/how-low-can-you-go-the-secret-to-ultra-low-power-design/
======
andyers
All designers of ultra-low power systems are concerned about battery life. How
much time will elapse before the battery will need recharging?

~~~
girishmhatre500
In the Hall sensor described in post the battery (a coin cell) can last for 20
years (in theory, of course)

------
yagnaumsys
This only works in certain systems, for example the Hall sensing motion
detector described in this project (see
[https://goo.gl/v9DODg](https://goo.gl/v9DODg))

